# Just Joined



## melnz (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi! My name is Melissa and I am 19 years old. I have two cats: Angel and CJ. Angel is black and white (aka a tuxedo cat), she is estimated to be 3 years old in June (my husband got her for me in 2002 from our local shelter). CJ is a Butterfly Tabby and turns one year old in April. Unfortunatly, due to certain circumstances, my cats live with my dad and I live with my husband and his family while we save up money. I'm not allowed to have them at my husband's parents' house so they are staying with my dad until we can get our own place in July or so. Anyway, that's a little bit about me! Hope to meet some other cat lovers!

Melissa


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Welcome to the forum... you must miss your kitties terribly (I miss mine when I'm at work  ) Its good that they could stay with your dad and not have to be given up or anything though  does he live nearby so you can see them?

We NEED photos of your kitties


----------



## melnz (Mar 3, 2005)

Hehe, I will post pictures tomorrow! I do miss my cats a lot, but I get to see them. My dad lives 15 minutes from where I work so I stop by and see them every couple of days. My computer is at my dad's house still (I'm using my husband's computer, well, ours now) and that's where all the pictures of my kitties are. 

Melissa


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Melissa. I can't wait to see pictures, and what is a butterfly tabby :?:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Melissa!


----------



## melnz (Mar 3, 2005)

How do you post pictures on this chat? I have some now and I'm not sure what to do with them 

[/img][/url]


----------



## melnz (Mar 3, 2005)

A Butterfly Tabby is a rare type of Tabby, my vet said they are bigger than normal tabbies but have the same markings. CJ is not even a year old yet and he's bigger than Angel who is 3 years old and overweight.


----------



## melnz (Mar 3, 2005)

This is CJ









This is Angel


----------



## melnz (Mar 3, 2005)

These pictures are from a while ago so CJ has become a lot bigger and Angel has lost a little weight. The one of Angel is from last March, and the one of CJ is from December if I remember right.


----------



## melnz (Mar 3, 2005)

Here is a picture of CJ and Angel playing...you can see clumps of their fur lying on the floor...they get rough with each other! Hehe, but they love each other none the less!


----------



## melnz (Mar 3, 2005)

I promised these are the last three!!!!

CJ & Angel wrestling









Angel underneath her toy









And CJ posing for the camera


----------



## sabrina (Feb 9, 2005)

hi melissa,
welcome to the forum,
love your kitties...so gorgeous


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh I* loved *all your pictures. 
Welcome Welcome from Arizona! 
Your kittys are beauties!








Grand Canyon National Park


----------

